
Show HN: Everymap – Easily keep, publish and share trips - ahnianikov
http://everymap.co/
======
ahnianikov
Hey everyone!

I've been working on this service for a few months, felt that i need a place
for keeping all trips and places i've been to and sharing them.

Please let me know what you think, any feedback is highly appreciated.

~~~
pranaya_gh
Looks great. Very clean, simple, great UI.

However, I would be very interested in knowing your strategy to compete in
this VERY crowded space
([https://www.google.com/search?q=Share+your+travel+experience...](https://www.google.com/search?q=Share+your+travel+experience&oq=Share+your+travel+experience))

Goodluck to you.

~~~
ahnianikov
Thanks! There're a few similar services, but they are more like travel blogs,
overloaded with features. I wanted to keep things simple and develop a service
just for keeping places and notes, also with basic community features.

